# Preise von Watt- und Seeringelwürmer



## addy123 (7. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Ihr Nordis!
Könnt Ihr mir mal Preise von den Watt- bzw. Seeringelwürmern bei Euch mitteilen?
Bin ja auf einen hier beworbenen Angelhändler gestossen.
Er bietet einen Klasse Service, den ich so noch nicht kannte.
Würmer aus dem Automaten!#6 
http://www.dsangelsport.de/html/body_koderautomat.html 
Vorallem könnte man sich da als Südlicht noch kurz vor Dänemark mit Wattwürmern eindecken, und braucht bloß ein paar Meter in Harrislee abzufahren. 
Angehalten habe ich da eh jedesmal, um das Auto nochmal vollzutanken.
Habe mal nach den Preisen gefragt:
30 Wattwürmer 6,- €
100gr. Seeringelwürmer 6,- €

Auf Langeland haben die Seeringler 8,- € für 100gr gekostet.
Wattis gab es wiedermal nicht im Süden von LL


----------



## Christian D (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Preise von Watt- und Seeringelwürmer*

Bei uns:
Seeringler um die 4 Euro 100 gramm!#6 

ansonsten der standardtarif 0,18 Euronnen pro würmchen|uhoh:


----------



## caruso (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Preise von Watt- und Seeringelwürmer*

@ Christian

Super-Preis für die Ringler .

caruso


----------



## Christian D (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Preise von Watt- und Seeringelwürmer*

Ja. Den Tip hab ich gestern von jemandem bekommen!:q


----------



## haukep (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Preise von Watt- und Seeringelwürmer*



			
				Christian D schrieb:
			
		

> Ja. Den Tip hab ich gestern von jemandem bekommen!:q



Und wo ist das?


----------



## Christian D (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Preise von Watt- und Seeringelwürmer*

Ein BoardUser hat mir gestern diesen Preistip gegeben. Er kauft sie wohl in Neustadt bei Kalle .Bisher waren mir ringler immer zu teuer. Aber für 4 Euros kann man schonmal welche kaufen!#6


----------



## degl (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Preise von Watt- und Seeringelwürmer*

@addy123,

die preise der wattis liegen zwischen 0,16 und 0,20€ je nach händler.
100gr. ringler zwischen 6 und 8€

gruß degl


----------



## addy123 (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Preise von Watt- und Seeringelwürmer*

Ist ja interessant, dass es da solche Preisunterschiede (Verdienstspannen) bei den Seeringlern gibt.
Was haltet Ihr eigentlich von Seeringlern im Vergleich zu den Wattis?
Ist dies ein bessere Köder als Wattis.
Vor etlichen Jahren bin ich noch regelmäßig auf den Darß zum Brandungsangeln gefahren. Da waren die Tobiasfische unsere Favoriten für den Dorsch.
Nackt in die Oktoberostsee rein, und die Senke als Netz vor sich an den Buhnen hergeschoben!
Das war Abhärtung vom Feinsten, weiß nicht, ob ich das heute noch machen würde?:g 
Wattis haben wir uns selber gegraben. Seeringler kannte ich bis dahin garnicht.
Kann man heute noch Tobse irgendwo beziehen, und Angelt Ihr mit diesen?
Wenn ja, mit welchen Erfolg?

Danke für Eure bisherigen Auskünfte


----------



## CyTrobIc (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Preise von Watt- und Seeringelwürmer*

rofl würmer teurer als Lachs... wers braucht...


----------



## CyTrobIc (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Preise von Watt- und Seeringelwürmer*

ich nehm meistens heringsfetzen, die sind billiger als würmers


----------



## JanS (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Preise von Watt- und Seeringelwürmer*

und fangen wesentlich schlechter meiner meinung nach ...


----------



## dorschiie (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Preise von Watt- und Seeringelwürmer*

m9it ungepulten krabben gehts auch . müßen nur vernünftig aufgezogen werden.


----------



## Micky (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Preise von Watt- und Seeringelwürmer*



			
				addy123 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja interessant, dass es da solche Preisunterschiede (Verdienstspannen) bei den Seeringlern gibt.


 "Verdienstspanne", wenn das man wirklich so wäre... #d 

Wenn man mal hinter die Kulissen schaut, sieht das in der Realität ganz anders aus. Mal abgesehen von der benötigten Technik die TÄGLICH gewartet und gereinigt werden muss und den Würmern die das Hältern nicht überstehen, ist das lediglich ein *TEURER Service am Kunden* ständig Wattis und Ringler im Programm zu haben.

Ich hole meine Wattis nur noch aus Heiligenhafen (Angelsport Fairplay) oder aus Neustadt (Kalles Angelshop), bzw. Marcy (Mega Angelcenter) bringt mir welche mit wenn wir zusammen los sind.

*Fairplay/Heiligenhafen:* 20 Cent pro Wurm (aber echte Seeschlangen) |supergri 
*Kalle/Neustadt*: 18 Cent pro Wurm (manchmal etwas klein) |uhoh: 
*Hamburg/Marcy:* 18 Cent pro Wurm (knapp unter der Seeschlange) #6 

*Baltic Kölln:* BEWAHRE MICH, DORT JEMALS WIEDER WÜRMER HOLEN ZU MÜSSEN !!! #d :v


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Preise von Watt- und Seeringelwürmer*

Jau Micky... Genaus so ist das!!!! #6


----------

